# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  6.5x55  barrel length

## Timmay

I've done a bit of a search but can only find relevance to target shooting.
I've got a DPT can to stick on my T3, I would ideally like to keep the same OAL of the rifle but that would mean a chop to around 18.5".
95" of my shooting is done at less than 150m and would hardly see a shot over 200, Max 300m. I reload my own 140gn Amax rounds @ 2670fps in the current setup.
Am I going to lose much going down to 18.5? Is 18.5 too short for the 6.5?
Any other thoughts?

----------


## Micky Duck

well if you keep barrel at current length and put can in daybag till you break out in the open country you can have cake and eat it too. that's what I do with .270   test it at 50 yards without can on and hopefully like my rifles you will be within cooee of where you are aiming, lets face 2" doesn't matter a shit for 99% of shots at bush ranges. if you get shot across gully/up slip etc chances are you will have time to fit can.
if you carry rifle with can fitted across chest with left hand on pistol grip it will balance quite nicely.

----------


## tui_man2

Cut it, 300m you won't notice the difference. No point it putting it on amd off for a max of 300m, just cut it and use it all the time

----------


## Frosty

Im in the 'cut it' camp as well.

----------


## 257weatherby

My 6.5x55 has an 18" barrel and gets 3k with the 120 TTSX and 2800 with the 140 Berger - noisy and kicks without the suppressor, but carries and points nice and still shoots inch at 110yds, great in tight bush, bang the suppressor back on when it opens up. Like the kid on TV says : Chop it!

----------


## Sidney

I got a 18.5 inch barrel on a Blaser... get 2800-2900 with a Barnes 120TTSX but not that accurate... have pretty much settled on a 100r TTSX at 3100 which has 3 shot groups under 20mm consistently.  Am going to chop another 2 inches off it and have it suppressed all the time.. still good to 350 with this setup...

if you are staying under 300 or so, not a lot of point in worrying about the ballistic superiority of the 140 AMAX...  personally I would fling a better constructed and lighter pill a little faster..  If you can get the 120TTSX to work well, its a brilliant choice for under 400m

----------


## Wirehunt

Just remember....when you fuck the crown it'll end up 17.5 inches.....

Just split the difference, you won't notice it on the hill.

----------


## Timmay

Cheers for you help so far guys.
I'm in half a mind to chop to 20" which would leave room in the gun cab for a bush pig such as the Marlin 45-70 Guide Gun that I have a hard on for. That way I have my options covered - and who doesn't like more guns?

----------


## Pointer

Chop it. Won't matter at those ranges

----------


## Gibo

And pointer can crown it for you  :Grin:  with his hot spoon

----------


## dogmatix

20" seems a good compromise Tim.
18.5" is too short for a 6.5x55 in my mind, prob okay for a .260.

----------


## Danny

My 284 is 20" with a DPT. It's a good compromise.  I can take it off and I do for in the ute. But out there. It's all good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

It'll be fine, cut it right down, even 16 inches

140s with a mv of 2400 smoke stuff well out to 300m

Keep the amax it works great

----------


## Gibo

Why are 6.5x55 so pussy? Better off with a 308

----------


## Happy

Mines 20 inches. Its fine to carry with can on as well.

----------


## Maca49

Geeze @Happy you had that operation? I'm gona cut mine down to twenty inches, taking Happys advice! :Thumbsup:

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

wouldn't go any shorter than 20 with a 55

----------


## gimp

> wouldn't go any shorter than 20 with a 55


based on what exactly

----------


## gimp

> 18.5" is too short for a 6.5x55 in my mind, prob okay for a .260.


this doesn't make sense either

----------


## Barefoot

M94 Swedish mauser had a 18" barrel. 
I used to use a selection of swede mausers cut to between 19" and 21" for a number of years out to 400m. Sure they are slower but 300m is still well achievable so long as you know the drop.

----------


## dogmatix

> this doesn't make sense either


What? 
That a 6.5x55 shooting a 140gn projectile with ADI 2209 through a 18.5" barrel might only be doing 2200fps, going to a faster powder away than the 2209 burn rate is not ideal for the cartridge.
Versus a 260, which could use a faster powder such as 2206H for the 140gns, so you could go with a shorter barrel and make up for lost velocity with tweaking the loads more.

Seems pretty basic to me.

----------


## 257weatherby

> 20" seems a good compromise Tim.
> 18.5" is too short for a 6.5x55 in my mind, prob okay for a .260.


Why too short? :3000fps with a 120TTSX, you're not gonna stand in front of it at 300, are you? Tahr don't, they tumble over a couple of times and say goodnight.
                       :2800fps with a 140 VLD Berger, you willing to stand in front of that at 500? Deer don't, they tip up and say goodnight too.

I have to do a load development on a 7mm Mag with a 17" barrel next week, now THAT, is too short!

----------


## gimp

> What? 
> That a 6.5x55 shooting a 140gn projectile with ADI 2209 through a 18.5" barrel might only be doing 2200fps, going to a faster powder away than the 2209 burn rate is not ideal for the cartridge.
> Versus a 260, which could use a faster powder such as 2206H for the 140gns, so you could go with a shorter barrel and make up for lost velocity with tweaking the loads more.
> 
> Seems pretty basic to me.


It's just not correct

More like 2600 with 2209 dude

2745 with 2209 and 140gr from 20 inch 6.5x55


a bigger case = more speed, always. the difference between a bigger case and a smaller case decreases with a shorter barrel, but bigger pretty much always = faster


2206H sucks shit in a .260, it's never faster than 2209 with a 140 down to like a 4 inch barrel if loaded to the same pressure

----------


## gimp

I'd own and shoot shit out of an 18 inch 6.5x55, got a 19 inch .260 and it smokes things

----------


## dogmatix

Tim has already said his factory length T3 22 7/16" barrel is doing 2670fps with the 140gn AMaxes and 2209.
So explain to me how he is going to get 2600fps with a 18.5" barrel with 2209 and the same projectiles and not be silly with pressure?

----------


## dogmatix

PS, I own and load for a 24" 6.5x55 and load for a 22 7/16" 6.5x55, so I'm not talking out of my arse.

----------


## gimp

> Tim has already said his factory length T3 22 7/16" barrel is doing 2670fps with the 140gn AMaxes and 2209.
> So explain to me how he is going to get 2600fps with a 18.5" barrel with 2209 and the same projectiles and not be silly with pressure?



Was quoting my load from 20 inch, which was safe, his would be doing about 2550 which will still absolutely kill shit dead??

----------


## dogmatix

I think if Tim can get 2550 with 18.5", 2209 and the AMaxes in his T3, he will be well chuffed.

PS Tim, you should have kept your pretty wood stocked .308 T3, chopped that to 18.5" and kept the 6.5 standard length.

 :Wink:

----------


## Timmay

Everyone here has good points.  @dogmatix yeah I know I should have kept that one, would have looked great short and can'd - I am really thinking I will lob her to twenty inches which leaves room in the gun cab for a bush pig like that Marlin 45-70 Guide Gun. But yes if I can get 2500 @ 18.5 w/ 140's I will be over the moon
 @gimp cheers for your help, I love me short guns and understand that a man with one gun will shoot better with it than someone with 100 guns.

----------


## 300_BLK

Mine has a 16" bbl and the goats and deer are still just as dead as the 22" bbl shot, just a lot handier to carry now!

----------


## 257weatherby

> Everyone here has good points.  @dogmatix yeah I know I should have kept that one, would have looked great short and can'd - I am really thinking I will lob her to twenty inches which leaves room in the gun cab for a bush pig like that Marlin 45-70 Guide Gun. But yes if I can get 2500 @ 18.5 w/ 140's I will be over the moon
>  @gimp cheers for your help, I love me short guns and understand that a man with one gun will shoot better with it than someone with 100 guns.


Don't set your sights so low! If I got 2500 and that was it, I'd cry, 2209 isn't the only powder, experiment! am expecting around 2600 with the 160 Hornady round noses I'm about to play with.

----------


## Wirehunt

Sigh....people still using 140s in rifles that love 120s and 130s...

----------


## von tempsky fan

why use a can ? it's only a 6.5 swede

----------


## Tahr

> why use a can ? it's only a 6.5 swede


'cos he's got ears.

----------


## Toby

> why use a can ? it's only a 6.5 swede


What kind of question is that?

----------


## von tempsky fan

> What kind of question is that?


What part didn't you understand??

----------


## von tempsky fan

> 'cos he's got ears.


Oh didnt know you had to suppress everything, hows your suppressor going on your shotgun?

----------


## Timmay

I hunt with my dog and the wife. I don't want to be deaf at 50
Plus a suppressor is like 400$ fitted. It's not break the bank material and if it pretects theirs and my hearing its a bargain.

----------


## von tempsky fan

How did we ever hunt before suppressors

----------


## Barefoot

> How did we ever hunt before suppressors


Loudly

----------


## Tahr

> How did we ever hunt before suppressors


I didn't hear that sorry, can you speak up please...

----------


## 257weatherby

> How did we ever hunt before suppressors


WHAT! CAN'T HEAR YOU MAN, SPEAK UP!

----------


## 257weatherby

> Sigh....people still using 140s in rifles that love 120s and 130s...


Sigh.... even worse when they use a mauser to do it ........

----------


## LJP

> How did we ever hunt before suppressors


With respect, hearing loss is no joke. I did significant damage to my hearing when I was young & dumb due simply not taking hearing protection seriously. Suppressors are wonderful things that in my case is to help ensure my hearing loss doesn't get significantly worse. Yes they are ugly, apart from extra weight or heft which can be negated with a barrel shorten I don't think there are any other negatives.

On the case of the 6.5x55 - it's a funny round. Don't expect high velocity's, I've really struggled to get reasonable speeds at sensible pressures. The only powder which allows me to get close to a 140gr @ 2850 from 22" barrel at sensible pressures is N560. I've seen 48gr of 2209 mentioned here behind a 140gr.... be bloody carefull approaching anything like this - I believe you will be well above safe pressures. It is however a very accurate round that seems to shoot most projectiles or powder combinations very well. 

Be safe out there - whether it is hearing or body parts  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroatedson

I don't think a deer/pig etc is gonna be annoyed if it is shot with a bullet doing 2500 fps or one going 2650 fps. If everything's done it'll be......wait for it....... DEAD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> How did we ever hunt before suppressors


Much the same method, just with the added bonus of significant cumulative hearing damage

----------


## gimp

> Sigh....people still using 140s in rifles that love 120s and 130s...


Nothing I have hit in the correct place with a 6.5mm 140gr Amax has taken a single step, and 140gr long range ballistics are superior, so a 120/130 would have to skin and carry it out for me to be convinced to change

----------


## Tahr

> Nothing I have hit in the correct place with a 6.5mm 140gr Amax has taken a single step, and 140gr long range ballistics are superior, so a 120/130 would have to skin and carry it out for me to be convinced to change


And pack it into plastic bags as well, in order to convince me.

----------


## Wirehunt

> Oh didnt know you had to suppress everything, hows your suppressor going on your shotgun?


Get onto Jim in Oamaru for that. He builds them.

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Nothing I have hit in the correct place with a 6.5mm 140gr Amax has taken a single step, and 140gr long range ballistics are superior, so a 120/130 would have to skin and carry it out for me to be convinced to change


So do they work just as well at close range on Reds etc 
Did you use them on the samber you shot??
Getting a .260 barrelled at the moment so interested to know how they go.

----------


## Timmay

Just dropped the rifle off at Mark here in Taupo. 
Getting 100mm taken off the end.

----------


## Nick-D

Mark Bridgeman? Used to take us rabbit hunting when I was a grommit. He still loading rounds?

----------


## Timmay

Thats him. Yep he owns Custom Cartridges

----------


## gimp

> So do they work just as well at close range on Reds etc 
> Did you use them on the samber you shot??
> Getting a .260 barrelled at the moment so interested to know how they go.


yeah they seem to

Yes on that sambar, high shoulder and it dropped on the spot, was still kicking so I shot it again in the head but that wasn't really necessary

----------


## Timmay

> yeah they seem to
> 
> Yes on that sambar, high shoulder and it dropped on the spot, was still kicking so I shot it again in the head but that wasn't really necessary



I can back this up, I actually checked my load data, my loads have been doing *2720 fps* in their current state 140gn Amax
I've shot 10+ deer, reds, fallow & sika they have all dropped on the spot. The longest shot was 250m though - I aim for the front shoulder/heart

----------


## gimp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bHZkB0rrOU

check out the cham + bull tahr getting dropped in this film - 250 and 200 meters, 2740fps amax


need to get some more kills on film, always seem to muck up the filming

----------


## Tahr

Yeah, I've shot dozens of deer and Tahr with them (140amax) from 50 to 500. 6.5x55 @ 2,840fps. 21.5" barrel.

Haven't lost any. Every now and again they don't penetrate so well but still kill. For an ordinary cup and core bullet they are pretty damned good. One day I culled 7 Tahr out to 400 yards with 7 shots.

With any sort of bullet the 6.5x55 can be a bit of a slow killer at rangers over 350/400 yards anyway (in my experience).

----------


## R93

The 130 scirocco would be my favorite bullet in any 6.5. Has good BC and kills well up close and at distance. Just a bit pricey.
Used them in both my 6.5-06 and .260 improved on everything I hunt.
I don't trust the AMAX as much as some do as it is a target bullet.

But I have shot a few animals with them in a few cals and had no dramas at all. Hard to complain about their accuracy as well.

Another bullet that shoots well in my .260 out to 600 is the 129 interlock.
Rather surprising considering their makeup.
 BC is low but not to much of an issue in favorable conditions.
I tend to use it the most lately as I don't stretch the barrel anymore on animals.




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beavis

So 2209 is where it's at for 6.5?

----------


## Tahr

> So 2209 is where it's at for 6.5?


Nah. N560

----------


## gimp

2209 seems best powder with 140s in a .260, it works nicely in x55 also - but N560 will give higher speeds in x55. I stuck with 2209 because I don't trust non ADI powders for temp sensitivity + availability + they cost more than $50/500gm


Amax is much cheaper than the Swifts @R93........ and almost cheaper than the Interlocks actually. Tried to find some cheap 6.5 bullets for offhand shooting practice loads but turns out Amax is about as cheap as it gets

----------


## Tahr

> 2209 seems best powder with 140s in a .260, it works nicely in x55 also - but N560 will give higher speeds in x55. I stuck with 2209 because I don't trust non ADI powders for temp sensitivity + availability + they cost more than $50/500gm
> 
> 
> Amax is much cheaper than the Swifts @R93........ and almost cheaper than the Interlocks actually. Tried to find some cheap 6.5 bullets for offhand shooting practice loads but turns out Amax is about as cheap as it gets


The next best powder to N560 for speed and accuracy for my rifle is IMR 4831. But you are right gimp, they are hellish expensive.

----------


## 257weatherby

140 VLD Berger is a good accurate knockout performer and has great bc. Has never let me down for accuracy or killing ability across several calibres, irrespective of range or size of animal.

----------


## R93

> 2209 seems best powder with 140s in a .260, it works nicely in x55 also - but N560 will give higher speeds in x55. I stuck with 2209 because I don't trust non ADI powders for temp sensitivity + availability + they cost more than $50/500gm
> 
> 
> Amax is much cheaper than the Swifts @R93........ and almost cheaper than the Interlocks actually. Tried to find some cheap 6.5 bullets for offhand shooting practice loads but turns out Amax is about as cheap as it gets


I only use the swifts on animals and a bit of steel. 
I don't trust the AMAX up close so no point in me using it no matter how cheap they are. I am happy to pay whatever for peace of mind.

I spend retarded money all the time on my passion and most likely always will.
 It is pretty retaded that I have 2 guns in my safe, that together, are worth more than my sheep shagger😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

What sort of speeds are you getting out of the 6.5/06 @R93 ?   Must get around to shooting mine one of these days.

----------


## R93

3200ish with 130s in a 24"
I don't have the barrel anymore.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Check that! Was a 26" barrel.
Ran it at stupid speed and only got 3 turns out of the brass. 
with 130s @3150 brass life improved.
Love the cal. Thinking of doing another one or .280


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> It is pretty retaded that I have 2 guns in my safe, that together, are worth more than my sheep shagger
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Didn't know you owned 2 Howa's

----------


## 25/08IMP

Thanks for the info guys I am also not sure about the close up performance of the A-Max as I  have been using 130 Nosler AB in my 6.5/284 so may carry on with them or try the Hornady 129 Interlocks in my .260IMP

----------


## gimp

If you have a high muzzle velocity I'd be less inclined to try the amax, but of course it works so well at a moderate velocity, why bother burning more powder?

----------


## BRADS

> Thanks for the info guys I am also not sure about the close up performance of the A-Max as I  have been using 130 Nosler AB in my 6.5/284 so may carry on with them or try the Hornady 129 Interlocks in my .260IMP


I had very good results with the 129sst in my 6.5x55.

----------


## Timmay

The 140gn Amax and Corelokt rounds I've loaded shoot in perfectly the same POI, I don't have my chrony any more so need to pick one up or borrow the N.I one.

Here it is with 4" taken off the end so same OAL




Bloody stoked.

----------


## gimp

Looks good. Nothing beats a mild 6.5 in a compact suppressed gun I reckon

----------


## R93

> Didn't know you owned 2 Howa's


I don't own a Ford ya mean.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwijames

> I don't own a Ford ya mean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yet

----------


## Maca49

> The 140gn Amax and Corelokt rounds I've loaded shoot in perfectly the same POI, I don't have my chrony any more so need to pick one up or borrow the N.I one.
> 
> Here it is with 4" taken off the end so same OAL
> 
> Attachment 38033
> 
> 
> Bloody stoked.


Nice hair do! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beavis

I will he interested to see your chrony results with an 18" tube

----------


## Tahr

I reckon N550 would be worth a try with the short barrel.

----------


## Timmay

My chrony turned up so headed to the range.
140 Amax Lapua brass  CCI primer 45.9gn 2209= 2600fps on the button
140 corelokt Remington brass CCI primer 45gn 2209 = 2450fps


  @Beavis

----------


## Timmay

I forgot to add, the amax's were doing 2720 before the chop.

----------


## Beavis

Sweet think I'll take mine to 18. 2600 is plenty.

----------


## gimp

Sweet.

----------


## Timmay

@gimp, I ended up getting 3050 with the 100's with no pressure signs 51 grns of 2209 group was 2/3'rds of an inch  :Grin: 

I'm trying some 120 pro hunters as I can't get hot cors for love or money.

----------


## gimp

Much better than 2200fps.......!

Although the Amax might not work well at 3000+.... might be better off with the slower 140gr at 2600-2700. In terms of how it expands.

----------


## Timmay

My thoughts too. I used to run 140's amax and corelokts for that reason but I've decided to run just one bullet now for everything hence the 120 sp prohunters. Idea is 1000ftlb at 400m and I will be happy.

----------


## LJP

I've been thinking about chopping a spare 6.5x55 barrel to 16" on my R93. Was going to do a 308 bushpig but I already have dies, projectiles powder etc. I wonder how a 16" 6.5 would go?

----------


## Timmay

At the range right now doing a ladder test with 120 pro hunters, the things are fucking one holing across a 2gn powder difference!!! Pics to follow

----------


## Timmay

In this group there is 6 shots, the way the FPS read out was two where slow (low 2500's - lower left) with 44gns of 2209 then there 4 "faster" ones from 2570 - 2650 (where I wanted to be) the main group with 44.5-46.5 gns 2206
at the groups largest, its .52. After shooting 4 of the rounds I had to walk up to make sure I was hitting the target as I couldn't see the bullet holes.





had the range to my self.

----------


## Maca49

Bugger I could have joined you!

----------


## Timmay

You in taupo Maca?

  @gimp  @Pointer Heres something thats annoying, Went back to the range today, and on 3 different loads I shot 2 bullets in the same hole (like .1" off each other) and then there was a flyer an inch or so off!!
only thing i can think of is the brass might be getting old now, I've had it for 3-4 years and probably shot them all no less than 8 times (Lapua) any other ideas
I let the barrel cool a bit between each shot - in that bottom group the flyer was the first shot of the day.

----------


## BRADS

> You in taupo Maca?
> 
>   @gimp  @Pointer Heres something thats annoying, Went back to the range today, and on 3 different loads I shot 2 bullets in the same hole (like .1" off each other) and then there was a flyer an inch or so off!!
> only thing i can think of is the brass might be getting old now, I've had it for 3-4 years and probably shot them all no less than 8 times (Lapua) any other ideas
> I let the barrel cool a bit between each shot - in that bottom group the flyer was the first shot of the day.
> 
> Attachment 39393


Clean tube? Don't stress sometimes we all just have shit days shooting paper :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Yup. Don't think it is the brass either as the flier in each group would have to have the same issue looking at it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

Old instructor would say that being horizontal flyers trigger pull is to blame

----------


## Beavis

Weigh your projectiles perhaps. Some batches of bullets are terribly inconsistent with weight. Another variable to check.

----------


## Timmay

Thanks boys. Will have another go this weekend

----------


## Timmay

To revisit this, ended up with 120gn pro hunters doing 2600fps groups are an honest .25-.5". I've only shot reds to 70m and fallow at 30m but it drops them like a sack of spuds. Range finder binos on the way so will be able to push the distance later.

----------


## Danny

> To revisit this, ended up with 120gn pro hunters doing 2600fps groups are an honest .25-.5". I've only shot reds to 70m and fallow at 30m but it drops them like a sack of spuds. Range finder binos on the way so will be able to push the distance later.


Tried any N560 @Timmay ?

----------


## GWH

> My 6.5x55 has an 18" barrel and gets 3k with the 120 TTSX and 2800 with the 140 Berger - noisy and kicks without the suppressor, but carries and points nice and still shoots inch at 110yds, great in tight bush, bang the suppressor back on when it opens up. Like the kid on TV says : Chop it!


What powder do you run, I don't get that speed with 143g out of my 22"

----------


## Timmay

Nah, I've never tried any powder other than ADI, as its the only stuff that I can easily get my hands on locally.

----------


## Danny

was sighting in hence the POI. Two shot groups @ 100m. 

Na me neither and I have a factory R8 barrel- longer. 
Accuracy is good using 140 amax and 2209. Want to try a different powder soon.

----------


## Timmay

What about that RL19 stuff? that can give better velocity apparently.

----------


## Danny

> What about that RL19 stuff? that can give better velocity apparently.


Maybe in longer barrel lengths 20"+ I would imagine?

----------


## Dead is better

I don't reckon it's better to use a potent faster burning powder (and less of it) to achieve greater accuracy. Even tho you might not get really high velocity,  loading fairly high with a magnum powder has yielded the greatest precision for me. Maybe try 2213 and see if it works. I also use that in my .243 and it also shows extremely tight 5 shot groups. 
-This all stems from somebody's comment that an shot from a nearly full case will give a more repeatable Shockwave to the back of the projectile..... Seems to be on par so far. Could be bollocks tho

----------


## 257weatherby

> What powder do you run, I don't get that speed with 143g out of my 22"


IMR 7828, and or RL22 - the 140 VLD has a shorter bearing surface and that helps veocity gain. (the 120 TTSX gets 2209)

(Should have kept that rifle dammit!)

----------

